# Who's got the biggest????????



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i was just reading another thread on another subject, but the one who started the the thread made a comment, and a few responded then started drifting off topic.

the comment was made, they have a almost 1yr old 'pure breed' apbt that weighs 92lbs. and there was actually someone that agreed with them. [unbelieveable]

now i'm not talking an overweight dog, but what is the LARGEST APBT fo merit that you know off????

the largest i've personally seen was GR.CH. HELL BEN in shape he went at 54lbs but just 'on the chain' i could see him being 70lbs.
but that aint no where 90lbs.

what's your biggest??????????


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I have to agree with you  I have never heard of any true APBTs that were 90 pounds! The largest I have have heard is around 70-75lbs but that is still not the norm.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My boy Dosia is a big dog, he stands a few hairs under 25in at the withers and is 65 lbs.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The largest APBTs I've known (registered purebreds with no Gotti, RE, etc.) were in the high 60s to low 70s with weight on them. The tallest of them was 64 lbs in shape.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

late 1980s Buster Brown, i believe hit just under 110lbs that structure and physically wise, "correct". I've discussed with a few that believe this was the calling of excusing Bandog weight as APBTs.. Or even in the 90s to date "American Bullys" as Bulldog or Pit Dog due to Buster Browns..

All Bulldog (under 75lbs) or Bandog (over 75) until otherwise proven to be an American Pit Bull Terrier if the blood runs through.. Thus largest by name would be low 70s, higher you begin the chain of Bandogs.. After all, there are ESTABLISHED Bandogs per function that are traced BACK to pure Bulldog and Game Dog yard/blood.. Take a look at your American Bulldog history, been discussed here a many..

Ain't nothing like a 30 pound fire cracker, in my opinion.. Somethin' special, talk weight and fire i'll talk my Bandogs..

You'll get different answers based on perception of WHAT constitutes as APBT.. You already know Surfer and it ain't no lie, not many.. "Heard" once of what was told as a 62 pound 1xw in NC in the early 80s up in them mountains, not particularly impressive by proving but tale found itself interesting. Would be a fairly rare weight to get it done over here..

Trail yourself on over to the middle east in particular, shit they run Box Bandogs that are 75 - 95 pounds.. Some got APBT blood rooted thick, run them Bully Kuttas and such.

Now you want to talk about running Bulldogs as catch weight, laid my hands ran with several conditioned 70 - 72 pound ers but again i base that little Bandog/Bulldog weight above as a rule.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

So cool! I had this conversation with someone claiming Colby had 100+ lb dogs and I have never heard or seen anything close to that.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

This is Buster Brown.. 10 months or so pictured and if i recall correctly 98 pounds,, NOT what i would call an APBT but it has been discussed by many to be called "the largest" as mentioned in my post above.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

how was buster brown bred? and i said dog of merit, meaning was he being used in a breeding program? if so who were his offspring? and did the contribute to a bloodline?

that 110lb apbt, buster brown, i got to know how he's bred, lets see how many apbt's are in his 4 generation pedigree.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't see the DOM in your post there Surfer, skimmed it and saw some of the other posts so figured it was generalized.

Never cared enough to research Buster any further, Bandog weight to me and more than likely a funny pedigree.. I know never rolled so thy name doesn't fit the bill. First read somethin' about Buster or saw in "The World Of Fighting Dogs" book by Semencic..

I can't think of any APBT with a "heavier" weight than what you already spoke of, you know the mind only puts in some much before forgets.. Otherwise my first reply sticks.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

surfer said:


> how was buster brown bred? and i said dog of merit, meaning was he being used in a breeding program? if so who were his offspring? and did the contribute to a bloodline?
> 
> that 110lb apbt, buster brown, i got to know how he's bred, lets see how many apbt's are in his 4 generation pedigree.


I found peds for a couple different Buster Browns and they were both heavy Crenshaw blood top and bottom. A couple others looked like Am. bullies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I found peds for a couple different Buster Browns and they were both heavy Crenshaw blood top and bottom. A couple others looked like Am. bullies.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


There are many registered as "Buster Brown".. The dog mentioned is pre - "American Bully"... To my knowledge there is no pedigree posted online about this dog kept by Yvan as believe it or not, the internet does not host all answers.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> There are many registered as "Buster Brown".. The dog mentioned is pre - "American Bully"... To my knowledge there is no pedigree posted online about this dog kept by Yvan as believe it or not, the internet does not host all answers.


Ya I understand that I was just curious so I looked.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kg420 said:


> My boy Dosia is a big dog, he stands a few hairs under 25in at the withers and is 65 lbs.


I've got your dog! 24+ and 66lbs. and not overweight.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

thats a BIG dog and he dosent look overweight, 
now can you see putting 30 more pounds on him, how big would he have to be????????? and still not look overweight?????????? 
the biggest i've ever owned was about 60lbs, and i thought that was big.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Xena looks miniature to me but all I have to compare her to is my 28" 90lb hairy beast. I don't think she will get very big, if she's more than 50ish pounds I'll be shocked.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

This should be an obvious one.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [560] :: SOUTHERN KENNEL'S MAYDAY

And this is the biggest I ever owned. This is after I found him a new home.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [13130] :: SARONA RED SQUEEZE

I own a pretty big one right now at about 60 to 61 lbs not fat OTC.

There has been some true one's in the past and present between 65 and 80, but I have never seen any over that.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dday said:


> This should be an obvious one.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [560] :: SOUTHERN KENNEL'S MAYDAY
> 
> And this is the biggest I ever owned. This is after I found him a new home.
> ...


80 pounds you then have a box Bandog.. not whole lot of reason over here.. I feed about as close to that with my male field proven game 92 to 95 catch weight.. 98 or so guard weight.

My female largest Bulldog by proven state I've kept, holds steady in the low to mid 60s. Most I've kept have been in the mid 30s.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

KMdogs said:


> as believe it or not, the internet does not host all answers.


Hey Hey Hey Now! Don't be spreading those kinds of rumors! Everything posted on the internet is true KM, we all know it!  LMAO


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> 80 pounds you then have a box Bandog.. not whole lot of reason over here.. I feed about as close to that with my male field proven game 92 to 95 catch weight.. 98 or so guard weight.
> 
> My female largest Bulldog by proven state I've kept, holds steady in the low to mid 60s. Most I've kept have been in the mid 30s.


First you seem to be insinuating I am referring to a 80lb conditioned dog, I am not! And actually the largest apbt I have personally seen was about 75lbs otc (off the chain). And I am not referring to a "bandog" since I have never seen or owned one personally. In fact I don't know what a {} bandog is, unless you are referring to catch weight. Mayday was not a bandog, and was said to be 75lbs< OTC. Now granted that size of an apbt is rare, but it does happen. And the difference between a 75lb dog and a 92lb dog you mention is huge. My point is I don't believe a truly bred apbt is going to be over 80lbs "fat" otc. PS; field proven game?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

dday said:


> First you seem to be insinuating I am referring to a 80lb conditioned dog, I am not! And actually the largest apbt I have personally seen was about 75lbs otc (off the chain). And I am not referring to a "bandog" since I have never seen or owned one personally. In fact I don't know what a {} bandog is, unless you are referring to catch weight. Mayday was not a bandog, and was said to be 75lbs< OTC. Now granted that size of an apbt is rare, but it does happen. And the difference between a 75lb dog and a 92lb dog you mention is huge. My point is I don't believe a truly bred apbt is going to be over 80lbs "fat" otc. PS; field proven game?


Even still, 75 to 80 pounds is huge.. All Bulldogs (under 75) or Bandogs (over 75) until otherwise proven.. Although we ARE talking about proven animals id still consider an 80 pound er or near it to be Bandog weight.. No, i am not talking about catch weight.. Out particularly in places like Pakistan, Iran, etc.. Use of Pit matching animals also include of Pit Mastiffs aka [] Bandogs.. Thy name..

"Field proven game".. Go look at the what is game thread and look at Stan and myself discussion with others on field work, catch work etc and gameness.. Otherwise not going down it again too many people don't understand it and too off topic as it is.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote;"Field proven game".. Go look at the what is game thread and look at Stan and myself discussion with others on field work, catch work etc and gameness.. Otherwise not going down it again too many people don't understand it and too off topic as it is.


LOL, no problem, sounds complicated!


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

mayday may have weighed 75 on the chain, even tho he fought as a catchweight i believe he came in at 56lbs.

that just goes to show you how much you can take off a dog and still get good performance. i mentioned GR CH HELL BEN. we went at 54lbs, down from 58 to 56 then to 54lbs. i thought we were big until i saw him, he looked as big as a great dane, how he made weight i couldnt tell you but he did. that was the morning he made GR. CH. 

we made a good showing, we were goin for CH.

it was said that howard teal could bring one in looking liker a skeleton but always showed good.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

surfer said:


> mayday may have weighed 75 on the chain, even tho he fought as a catchweight i believe he came in at 56lbs.
> 
> that just goes to show you how much you can take off a dog and still get good performance. i mentioned GR CH HELL BEN. we went at 54lbs, down from 58 to 56 then to 54lbs. i thought we were big until i saw him, he looked as big as a great dane, how he made weight i couldnt tell you but he did. that was the morning he made GR. CH.
> 
> ...


Mayday never was 56lbs, #1. catch weight, #2. 58.5, #3. 60 #4. 65, #5. 65.5
You can see he got bigger the older he got.

Is this the dog you are referring to?
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [2964] :: (GRIT'S) MICKEL'S HELL BEND (6XW)


----------

